# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Δωρεαν ασυρματο ιντερνετ στο Αγρινιο

## morfeas-dsl-

Καλησπερα.
Απλα να ενημερωσω πως λειτουργει πλεον στο Αγρινιο σε ενα μεγαλο μερος της πολης δωρεαν ασυρματο ιντερνετ. Η ταχυτητα καθως και η εμβελεια του θα βελτιωνονται με τον καιρο για να καλυπτουν τις οποιες αναγκες


Οποιος ειναι απο αγρινιο και θελει το username και τον κωδικο, να απευθυνθει στο δημο αγρινιου, στον πρωτο οροφο, τερμα δεξια, στο υπευθυνο γραφειο για ιντερνετ

ευχαριστω :Smile: 

ps. δεν βρηκα να υπαρχει παρομοιο θεμα για το αγρινιο. αν υπαρχει ας διαγραφει  :Sad:

----------


## cool11

η βλακεια της υποθεσης, εξυπναδα του Δημου Αγρινιου, ειναι οτι πρεπει να πας να κανεις αιτηση στο δημο.
ρε παιδες, δηλαδη ο περιστασιακος τουριστας (λεμε τωρα, τουριστας στο αγρινιο...), που θελει να μπει λιγο στο ιντερνετ, τι πρεπει να κανει? να πολιτογραφηθει εκει?
ελεος...

μονο για μονιμους κατοικους του αγρινιου? ντροπη...

----------


## kover

Έγω που πάςω στο Αγρίνιο 2-3 φορές το χρόνο λόγω καταγωγής των γονιών μου πρέπει να περάσω απο το δημαρχείο για να μάθω τα user name kai pass γιατί δε μας τα λες εδώ στο forum να διευκολύνεις τον κόσμο?

----------


## tolisp

> η βλακεια της υποθεσης, εξυπναδα του Δημου Αγρινιου, ειναι οτι πρεπει να πας να κανεις αιτηση στο δημο.
> ρε παιδες, δηλαδη ο περιστασιακος τουριστας (λεμε τωρα, τουριστας στο αγρινιο...), που θελει να μπει λιγο στο ιντερνετ, τι πρεπει να κανει? να πολιτογραφηθει εκει?
> ελεος...
> 
> μονο για μονιμους κατοικους του αγρινιου? ντροπη...


Οι τουρίστες δεν ψηφίζουν...  :Razz: 
αθάνατη ελλάδα...

----------

